# Block Heater - can't find it!



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't find the block heater on my LE.. I should have asked the dealer when I picked it up.. I know its not super freezing outside.. but I like to know where everything is.. and the manual doesn't tell you squat.

Can anyone tell me exactly where I should be looking for it?


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Nevermind.. just scoured everything, and found it zip tied up under the front fender.. it was driving me crazy!! Arg! heheheh :loser: 

weird how the manual says that it is available from the dealer.. when its actually a standard item on each model. You would figure the manual would tell you where it is..


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats bizzare... You would think it would be zip tied to the lower front grill


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I had to take mine to the dealer. The cord was coiled up and zip tied between the grille and the rad, but down low and very hard to reach. The guys in the shop were nice enough to get it out for me. I would have had a hell of a time digging it out, even if I could have found it. I don't know what this dancing guy is supposed to mean, but I like him, so here: :hal:


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

manuelga, where is the block heater cord in the Mexican X-Trail?


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

chansen said:


> manuelga, where is the block heater cord in the Mexican X-Trail?


Call me crazy.. but why would you need a block heater in Mexico??


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> Call me crazy.. but why would you need a block heater in Mexico??


Dig, I think chansen was joking


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

chansen said:


> manuelga, where is the block heater cord in the Mexican X-Trail?





digitaloutlaw said:


> Call me crazy.. but why would you need a block heater in Mexico??


In the sky.... We call it SUN  

Seriously... There's no need for those things, Mexico is a Tropical Weather Country, except for some areas at the north central where snows at winter.

At Central Mexico we got Milder winter because of the sub-tropical location & mild summers because we're between 1,500 and 2,800mts above sea level, by the way almost 75% of the population lives in this area.

All the spech to say.... It's sunny out there


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

In good ole Saskatchewan we can have weeks of -40C, -1 million C with wind chill  

A block heater is a neccessity :thumbup: 


Here are some pictures I took of winter in Saskatchewan:

Our Weather Station









Driving to work in a ice crystal fog same day.









Our river bank at noon -33C









Close up of the church my wife and I were married in


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update on the Mexican climate, but I had the impression a block heater would be redundant before I posted.

Anyone remember the CBC coverage of the Atlanta Olympics, specifically the spots with Peter Jordan? Drove a K-car down and took it to an Atlanta garage. The A/C ha gone, so he asked them to cut the roof off. They took one look at the electrical cord peaking out of the grille and immediately announced that no good could come of that, and it had to go.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Impressive pics, specially the one at noon

Chansen... Imagine that This winter I couldn't saw the blinking thermometer of my X-Ty, wish I could drive way north next winter.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Why DOES the thermometer blink?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

below 3°C blinks to aware of Black Ice possiblity, but I'm not an expert in driving in that weather conditions.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga, thanks for the comments on my photos :thumbup: 

You are correct, Ice and road conditions are the most trecherious at -3 to +3C. That why the thermometer flashes to alert you of that.

My BMW will chime a quick tone to alert the driver if the outside temp is -3C. It will also and flash the display on the Onboard Computer, even if the OBC was not activated.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Because ice is a possibility in the winter, my thermometer blinks? That's rediculous.

Darkness is a possibility after 6PM. Should the clock blink too?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Chasen, being a fellow Canadian driver you should know Ice is it's densest at -3C to 1C. So that means thats when the roads can be the slipperiest, even though the road looks clear of snow or ice.

You should have noticed with all your winter driving experience that the roads tend to be a lot more slippery when the temperature is above -10C to 0C, more so than -40C. 

Most Winter driving intructions teach that at -3C, ice provides one half the traction than when its colder at -12C or lower.

So think of it as a courtesy warning while you're driving on a clear winter highway that the presence of Black ice can be present due to a change in temperature. 

I know driving from Sakatchewan to Banff to go skiing (Many times over), the temperature and road conditions can rapidly change with out realizing it. While us seasoned Canuck drivers generally know how to drive and read road conditions during the winter, not everybody is adept at it, seasoned Canadian or not... I always appreciate the warning as I know the road will offer less traction over all if I hear the chime.

No need to be cynical when you didn't understand the mechanisim or reasons to why....


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I understand ice is at it's nastiest around the freezing mark, but I find the blinking thermometer a distraction. I cycle through to the clock or trip to get rid of it. Then, I don't have the benefit of knowing the temperature at all. Seems counter-productive.

Blink a dozen times, anything but continuous blinking. The use of the BLINK html tag has all but disappeared for a reason. Dubya is equally annoying when he blinks during public addresses.

Apparently, I have a thing against blinking.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

The blinking isn't that distracting is it? I can't say as I don't have my XT yet, however I found I barely noticed the Temperature gauge during my test drives because it's so small 

Your attitude is all wrong then...  Rather than thinking of it as some annoying distraction, think of it as informational feedback, _Oh.. It's the temperature where black ice can be present.._ and then let your eyes move along.

It must really send you then when you're sitting behind a car turning in traffic with it's signal lights on :thumbdwn:


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

No, that car eventually turns. It does drive me batty when a driver forgets his turn signal is on. Thought that pet peeve was universal?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

chansen said:


> No, that car eventually turns. It does drive me batty when a driver forgets his turn signal is on. Thought that pet peeve was universal?


It is universal  I was just thinking of you sitting behind a long left turn at a red light intersection. Surely that blinking signal light is more distracting that that little temperature gauge thats feeding you good information?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

The blinking temp digit is not distracting at all. It's a welcome heads-up when conditions change for the worse.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> The blinking temp digit is not distracting at all. It's a welcome heads-up when conditions change for the worse.


Thats what I was thinking...


----------



## Briann (Oct 18, 2019)

I have searched all over for the block heater cord. I read that every Rogue sold in Canada has one. And, I don't know why they would not have them installed on every vehicle up here.
We are going on our fourth day of -40C, and, the Rogue has been sitting, dead, the whole time.
I am kind of scared of what may happen when we do get a bit of a thaw (hopefully this weekend), and I get to go out and put the battery charger on it.
Yes, the battery is totally dead. The morning after the first night of -40C, the battery died while I was trying to start it.
Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

If the battery is dead it will likely freeze solid. You may need a new battery. It should have been charged when you knew it was dead.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Briann said:


> I have searched all over for the block heater cord. I read that every Rogue sold in Canada has one. And, I don't know why they would not have them installed on every vehicle up here.
> We are going on our fourth day of -40C, and, the Rogue has been sitting, dead, the whole time.
> I am kind of scared of what may happen when we do get a bit of a thaw (hopefully this weekend), and I get to go out and put the battery charger on it.
> Yes, the battery is totally dead. The morning after the first night of -40C, the battery died while I was trying to start it.
> Guess I'll find out soon enough.


From what I hear the block heater is a dealer installed option. It's best to go back to the dealer that you bought the car from and get the heater installed.


----------

